# Badgers In Bartow County?



## benjaminmosley (Feb 7, 2009)

This is my first post on these boards, so right off, Hello Everyone!!

This past week I spotted some type of critter on the side of the road near Taylorsville, GA that I can not say I have ever seen before.

It appeared to be the size of a medium sized dog, probaby 20 pounds or so. It was very furry almost bushy like a long haired cat might be. It's coat was a brown red, except for a white streak across it's eye's like you might see the black on a raccoon.

The shape of it's head was identical to that of a badger, but the colors didnt match any picture I could find.

We do have ground hogs in this area, but it was not a ground hog.

I've spent plenty of time in the woods (South Alabama) over my life, and I have never seen anything remotely similar to this. I am going to make a point of keeping the camera in my truck incase I spot it again. Any ideas?


----------



## slappy26 (Mar 1, 2009)

Perhaps its a Fisher.  I am from Pa and we have them there. They are a close cousin to the badger, and as well equipped with powerful claws and teeth.


----------



## deerslaya1129 (Mar 1, 2009)

I didnt think fishers were that big


----------



## shawn mills (Mar 1, 2009)

No Badgers in the south. Definatly a ground hog.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 1, 2009)

shawn mills said:


> No Badgers in the south. Definatly a ground hog.



No. I left one up there in Bartow about 8 years ago. 5'-8", about 140 lbs, fake blonde hair, and was quite the badger when I tried to go hunting


----------



## Gabby (Mar 1, 2009)

Big Foot's Dog --- Half cousin to the Black Panther !!!

Gabby


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Mar 1, 2009)

Dang and I thought he was talking about the people and I was gonna say yes.....


----------



## HuntMasta (Mar 2, 2009)

A x inlaw of mine caught a badger in North Dakota and brought it home several years ago.  The badger escaped a few weeks later and they haven't seen it around since.  They live in Whitfield County, that's a pretty good ways from Bartow County though.


----------



## benjaminmosley (Mar 4, 2009)

We do have ground hogs in this area. I've seen them up close. However this animal definiately was not one.

I had not heard of a fisher before, but after looking it up, it did have a striking resimulance.

For the comment about the black panthers, we do have them back at home (Georgiana, AL). I've seen a total of 3 I believe over the past 27 years. They are reclusive, but are still exist in the wild.


----------



## Rays123 (Mar 4, 2009)

it wasnt like a small hog was it?


----------



## FVR (Mar 4, 2009)

Over on 411 going to White I could have sworn I saw a badger.  I could have sworn it was one.

About a week later, in the same area, I saw him again.  I pulled over and got out the bino's, it was a very light colored groundhog with a dark mark across his face.  Picture a cross between a groundhog and raccoon.

Def. a groundhog, matter of fact I've seen him a few times.  Stupid rat is going to get hit if he does not watch it.


----------



## TAG (Mar 7, 2009)

Ground hog for sure. I live in the area and see them all the time.


----------



## irocz2u (Mar 7, 2009)

i have seen  baggers  in  north  ga  montiens  but  its  been   like  10 years


----------



## T_Fish (Mar 7, 2009)

bartow county is full of ground hogs, theres plenty out around taylorsville,,


----------



## slappy26 (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are sure what you are looking at is a badger, I do encourage you to investigate some more into fishers. They get fairly large a friend who is a nuisance trapper caught one and has it in my dads chest freezer. They look similar to a badger with powerful teeth longer body than a whistle pig and longer legs with powerful claws. If you are not familiar with badgers, you would easily assume a fisher is a badger because most people don't know of fishers. Badgers are not too prevelant in the east or the south.


----------



## slappy26 (Oct 6, 2009)

fisher cats get to weigh near thirty pounds


----------



## Sargent (Oct 6, 2009)

El Chupacabra


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 6, 2009)

I`m purty confident that fishers are an animal of the north. Not down here.


----------



## slappy26 (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree that i would believe these to be more northerly than down here, however having grown up on a dairy farm in PA and having seen thousands of woodchucks, and several fishers, I don't know how someone could confuse the prior with the latter, and that being said, would suggest that they have a better chance of having seen a fisher than a badger. Not arguing the point of fisher range but certainly makes a stronger argument than a badger, and still makes me ponder the "woodsman" skill someone has who would confuse the woodchuck with either of these animals.


----------



## hunt (Oct 6, 2009)

ground hog


----------



## curdogs4sure (Oct 6, 2009)

Kinda sounds like a red ridge runner coon ,but no telling !!!!!!!!!!


----------

